# Pressure pots and vacuum chambers for wood turning



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

I am looking to buy/build a pressure pot and vacuum chamber for stabilizing and casting blanks for wood turning. Are there any recommendations for a brand to buy or stay away from. Any specific post that would help me if I did one DIY? Also, is there a specific PSI that works best for casting? I've seen a few videos that say it's fine as low as 15 PSI.


----------



## bigJohninvegas (May 25, 2014)

Check out this web site. https://www.smooth-on.com/
I went to a seminar on casting at AWFS last July, and this was the product used. 
A lot of tutorial info here.
Here is the web site for alumilite. https://www.alumilite.com/
they have a tutorial section, but I have not read any of it yet.

I saw another demo a couple years ago at the local woodworking club here in Vegas. 
The guy was using a harbor freight pressure pot. seemed to work well.

https://www.harborfreight.com/2-1-2-half-gallon-pressure-paint-tank-66839.html

Another Friend just bought a vacuum pump from HF. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/catalogsearch/result/index/?dir=asc&order=EAScore%2Cf%2CEAFeatured+Weight%2Cf%2CSale+Rank%2Cf&q=a%2Fc+vacuum+pump

I will go with the HF pressure pot when I get ready. Still reading, and have to many other jobs on my plate at the moment. So this is the info I have found so far.
We will see how the HF vacuum pump works out. I think he got the smaller one. And I know the price just went up about $20. 
Also, the seminar at AWFS was hosted by Scott Grove. https://scottgrove.com/#
He has multiple web sites linked here. I have only just checked here. Not sure what all you may find. 
His DIY vacuum chamber at the seminar was a large aluminum pot, with a thick clear plastic lid. I think something like a 1/2" thick. It had a stick on foam or rubber seal, and a fitting in the center of the lid to attach the vacuum.
Very important that the lid is clear, so you can see the degassing process. Know when to stop.

Well I think thats all I got. lol
Good luck


----------



## PhillipRCW (Dec 9, 2014)

Thank you sir!


----------



## Nubsnstubs (Aug 30, 2013)

I use a Speedaire tank I got from Graingers way back in the '80's for spraying lacquer only. The only problems I've had is gaskets giving out. In all that time, only 3 have had to be replaced.

Since you list OK. City as your location, I'm sure if you looked around on CL, or even call a few paint shops, you just might find an old used one for sale. The only parts that might need to be replaced would be a gasket or pop off valve, which are readily available.

The only things you need for pressure pot would be a shut off and pop off valve. If you have a means for pressure, you already should have a gauge, so that's not necessary for the tank. The shut off valve is to load your tank, close off the supply, and if your tank doesn't leak, you're good to go without having the tie up your compressor for several hours.

I made a couple tanks from muffler pipe, and used pressure straight out of my compressor, 125#. Of course, for safety, I put that tank into a metal 5 gallon can just in case it blew. The only apparent failure was the gasket I made. Got another material, and everything worked fine.

The Speedaire tank I use is rated for only 60 pounds. I have determined over the years that most pressure tanks available to the general public will blow the gasket well before it explodes, if that's even possible. So, I use 80 pounds for my castings because I cast whole pieces with a lot of bug holes. I'm trying to get a solid fill with that pressure, but am not always successful. If I could get a 120 pound pop off valve, I would use that instead of the 80 pounder I'm currently using. ........... Jerry (in Tucson)


----------

